# I think they got me today - **update**



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was doing 38 and the mobile van was there. But in front of me was another car at about 50 metres ahead and he was speeding. So I hope they got him and not me.

Do you know if they need to read my number plate in order to read my speed? If this is the case, I doubt that they could with the other car in front.

It will be two long weeks for me.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

50m is a big gap Nick - They video you so they could get your plate from that...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Maybe it was less. The camera was below eye level as it is a small van.

It all depends if they read the other car's speed because that gave me time to slow down. If not, then I am in trouble.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> in front of me was another car at about 50 metres ahead and he was speeding.


So were you :roll: :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I already said that I was speeding. So I don't understand what this comment is about.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It's just the way you wrote your post:

"I was doing 38"

"He was speeding"

38 in a 30 sure sounds like speeding to me. :?

Speeding in restricted limit areas (particularly 30's) is one of my pet hates, so if you get a fine/points then fair play IMO and if you don't then think yourself lucky. :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Listen punk! :-* This van was 300 metres away from my home so I go down this road daily. I can drive it with closed eyes. No pedestrians around and just the car in front of me. I only speed when it is safe.

This is the second time that I have seen the van there in the last 3 months and it is always in the same spot facing the same way. So I will take extra care in the future. I just hope that I am lucky this time.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing safe about driving with your eyes closed. Anyway - knowing an area does not justify speeding esp since most of the facts point to accidents happening in urban areas etc etc.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

General comment not directed and any of the posters here but have you noticed that whenever there is a speeding post here you always get the...

'I was only just over the limit' posts and the...

'But you were still breaking the law' posts

Never fails! Wonder in the cat burgular forum you get 'bugger been caught' and 'well you should't have been crawling through the window' replies? :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Unfortunately 50m in plenty of space for him to take a photo of your number plate. 
I was caught in a row of traffic in a similar situation, the speed camera van must have got at least 10 cars within a few minutes that day!

No excuse for speeding in a 30mph, you naughty boy!!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that V. Its just a matter of time I suppose even with GPS/ laser based detection. ( i don't trust it at all ) its not fool proof


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> General comment not directed and any of the posters here but have you noticed that whenever there is a speeding post here you always get the...
> 
> 'I was only just over the limit' posts and the...
> 
> ...


LOL... but no - don't be stupid

/slap


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Listen punk! :-* This van was 300 metres away from my home so I go down this road daily. I can drive it with closed eyes. No pedestrians around and just the car in front of me. I only speed when it is safe.
> 
> This is the second time that I have seen the van there in the last 3 months and it is always in the same spot facing the same way. So I will take extra care in the future. I just hope that I am lucky this time.


Having read this, all I need to say is "you should know better then" :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> 'I was only just over the limit' posts and the...
> 
> 'But you were still breaking the law' posts


Weirdly enough, mine's always the second one :roll: 
(and if no-one else has already posted that on a speeding thread, I'm always happy to   )


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Speed does not kill people. Rushing kills people. Speed can be safe. Rushing distracts your concentration which is unsafe IMHO.

I'd rather be driving at 40mph in a 30mph zone whilst being very observant and aware of the risks that driving at 25mph in a 40mph zone because I'd slowed down to reach in the jacket hanging behind me to get my mobile phone....

I know both do happen and so do you. :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

True, but if you get caught speeding then it doesn't matter how observant you think you are/were.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

scott28tt said:


> True, but if you get caught speeding then it doesn't matter how observant you think you are/were.


But IF you get caught speeding then you clearly were NOT observant.

Same as if you hit a small child at 36mph in 30mph zone. You'd feel a lot more gutted though.

On reflection there is no excuse for speeding. I for one am going to do less of it. particularly in built up areas where I hardly do anyway. A kid jumps out from behind a parked car and your life and there's are changed forever and not in a good way.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> But IF you get caught speeding then you clearly were NOT observant.


Shhh, don't let V hear you say that


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > But IF you get caught speeding then you clearly were NOT observant.
> ...


Especially as they were there in the last 3 months.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Loz180 said:
> ...


No they were not! It is the second time that I saw them in this spot in the last 3 months. This is what I said.

I passed from the same spot 20 mins later and the van has gone. It seems it is coming and going all the time.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

unlucky mate, I don't think anyone can say they have NEVER gone other 30 in a 30 zone.
I think its lovely how all the saints suddenly arrive reminding you that you were breaking the law (incase you didn't know)
The poor guy made a mistake and just wants some sympathy, and you got mine.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

itsallaboutmark said:


> unlucky mate, I don't think anyone can say they have NEVER gone other 30 in a 30 zone.
> I think its lovely how all the saints suddenly arrive reminding you that you were breaking the law (incase you didn't know)
> The poor guy made a mistake and just wants some sympathy, and you got mine.


Don't encourage him


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He speaks the truth.

Anyway, I may be OK this time...I will have to wait two weeks to find out next.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope you are okay too.  [group hug]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Unlucky V  Hope they were too dazzled to get a decent picture :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Unlucky V  Hope they were too dazzled to get a decent picture :wink:


That the true spirit of the TT forum. Thanks Jay.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

itsallaboutmark said:


> unlucky mate, I don't think anyone can say they have NEVER gone other 30 in a 30 zone.
> I think its lovely how all the saints suddenly arrive reminding you that you were breaking the law (incase you didn't know)
> The poor guy made a mistake and just wants some sympathy, and you got mine.


Think he'd rather everyone told him he'd get away with it. :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


So were they there in the last 3 months or not ? Seems you've confused even yourself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Were there in the last 3 months, reads to me that they were there permanently. And I just said that they were not as they are not there all the time. I think that your statement is confusing.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Does it really matter how many times the van has been there in the last 3 months? 
Should V be keeping a diary of this?

I dont think so!

He just wasnt very observant on that particular day and we all have days like this!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is the consensus that if you're observant, speeding in 30 zones is ok?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> He just wasnt very observant on that particular day and we all have days like this!!


This road has a soft bend and you can only see the van after it. Do you think that vans will be parked on a straight line? Then they wouldn't be catching anybody. I did see it as long as the straight line came in and slowed down, in fact passed the van doing 20 mph.

The irony is that my first time that I got speeding the van was again after a bend. Makes you wonder what their ultimate motive is.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > General comment not directed and any of the posters here but have you noticed that whenever there is a speeding post here you always get the...
> ...


Ouch

where did the extra wheel come from?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The irony is that my first time that I got speeding the van was again after a bend. Makes you wonder what their ultimate motive is.


To catch people speeding :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The irony is that my first time that I got speeding the van was again after a bend. Makes you wonder what their ultimate motive is.
> ...


To generate more revenew. :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope the only down side to driving past the van was that this debate got a little tortuous... Good luck V. hope you'll be more careful and lucky in future, fella.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Yeah but what is the true speed if the speedo is reading 38mph, surely it is closer to 34/35. 
Or was your speed verified by GPS or somthing.

Assuming the speed is say 10% out and the police allow a 10% leeway then you must be borderline at best.

Plus the other car was in the way. I would be very surprised if they got you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Two weeks have just gone and nothing arrived. Tomorrow will be the 15th date, so I guess it will be too late now to be sent a ticket?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Two weeks have just gone and nothing arrived. Tomorrow will be the 15th date, so I guess it will be too late now to be sent a ticket?


Damn - I'll send them a reminder with a link to this thread :x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for your kind words. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Thanks for your kind words. :lol:


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't think the statute on limitations is two weeks... not wishing to p*ss on you parade. I just think they have six months within which to decide to prosicute.... :?

You are probly gonna be fine though.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Don't think the statute on limitations is two weeks... not wishing to p*ss on you parade. I just think they have six months within which to decide to prosicute.... :?
> 
> You are probly gonna be fine though.


They have 14 days to issue a NIP to the registered owner. After that you are free :-D

Cheers

Justin


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I was caught by one of them in august, in my ka before i got my streetka. I had to speed up to get in the right lane as i was turing right at the round a bout, it was a 30 zone, but i didnt see them until it was too late. Because i havnt been driving for 2 years, if i get caught again, i lose my licence, so i have to stay at the limit all the time (just incase anyone with 3points who have been driving less than 2 years didnt know). The amount of people that get pissed off is shocking, but im not gonna risk my licence for someone to be 5mins early. Although i will be driving for 2 years on Sunday, so i wont have to worry too much. But the mobile things are a pain in the a**!Do u not have a website telling you where they will be and when?We have 1 in Aberdeen, so that helps


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The most stressful experience is not knowing if they got you and you have to wait for the post. Very very bad experience. Maybe I should take them to the court for damages to my mental health. :wink:

Next time I will bloody stop and ask the camera operator.

Anyway, all well since nothing came. So I guess that either they got the car in front of me, or I slowed down quickly when I saw them and was within the limits. It doesn't take long to go from 38 to 34mph. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Next time I will bloody stop and ask the camera operator.


I bet you bloody do aswell! :lol: :wink:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Im exactly the same, i drive everyone crazy going on about it.Hey i even phoned the police and asked them to check my reg!Its because im only 19 i could lose my licence and resit both tests, and i wouldnt want to see how much insurance would be after! Even if i was doing the speed limit, im just soo paranoid!I honestly cant wait until sunday, then i wont have to worry as much. But by law they have 2weeks to prosecute (see hmso.gov)(im doing law so know the statutes). So you'll definately be fine  Check to see if there is a website which tells you where and when they will be operating for next time (the one for aberdeen is http://www.nescamp.co.uk/ maybe similar :wink:

Sorry was a comma after the link by mistake


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Local police web site normally list the locations of their cameras. But I can't check all the police web sites everytime that I want to drive my TT, can I? Should I make it a morning habit that I check the police web sites for peace of mind?


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

well ours is weekly, so i just look once a week, so i suspect yours are weekly 2, so i would check themonce a week and try and avoid th areas/remember not to speed there :wink: or just always do the speed limit like i have since August :? although be prepared for ppl getting annoyed at you! :evil:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK I found the web site and it is indeed weekly.

They don't tell you which date or time just the week. Not good. Just in the suffolk map there are so many. You can't really speed anywhere at all safely. Have a look below.

Personally, I don't care about the Â£60 fine at all. The points are what matter to me.

http://www.suffolksafecam.co.uk/pages/weekly_locations.html


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

oh dear  that is a lot!yeah i know it is the points that bother me 2!you will just have to be careful


----------

